# Official US Pricing



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

The rootan will start at: $24,700


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Official US Pricing (Conejo GTI)*

Can you give me a price for a fully loaded unit with Nav please


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Official US Pricing (ajz9415)*

sorry I dont have a full price sheet on it yet


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Official US Pricing (Conejo GTI)*

ok thanks


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Official US Pricing (ajz9415)*

*The Routan will have starting prices of $24,700 for the S Model, $29,600 for the SE Model, $33,200 for the SEL Model and $38,400 for the SEL Model equipped with a Premium Package. A distinctly designed minivan at an attractive price point will broaden the brand portfolio, while providing a roomy alternative to existing Volkswagen owners. The Routan is expected to be available at dealers in September 2008.*


----------



## tjweiland (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Official US Pricing (vwbugstuff)*

I have the complete pricing with options sheet at home.
My local dealer mailed it to me.
I'll scan and post it tonight.


----------



## tjweiland (Jul 29, 2002)

I can't get it uploaded at a large enough file size to view it well.
If someone can help me out, I can email the .jpg files to them and they can post them.


_Modified by tjweiland at 11:51 PM 6-5-2008_


----------



## tjweiland (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Official US Pricing (tjweiland)*

The best I can do...


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

Have to check 'em out when they get here. toss up between the S and the SE I'd like to get heated seats, but that's only on the SE, at the same time I'd like to get the towing prep for the HD oil coolers and load leveling suspention but don't want to get some huge $2k package just for that... Also would like the sun shades, but power doors? naaaa. 
It'll be interesting on what parts I could pick up from dodge and install on the routan. I think it'll be like adding 'euro' parts to my passat wagon, only easier and cheeper to come by


----------



## rcf8000 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

Pricing out an SEL Premium with nav, compared to the equivalent T&C, the VW appears to be about $2000 more expensive. I wonder how VW thinks they can justify that, in view of not having the stowable or swivel seats and, presumably, not having as good a warranty as the Chrysler.


----------



## tjweiland (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (rcf8000)*

After taking a good look at the price sheet I posted, I went and purchased a T&C Limited for about $8000 less than I could get the VW SEL Premium, since Chrysler discounts soo much more.


----------

